# Race Face Ambush



## *Miss Geschick* (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach Soft Protektoren.
Bei uns in den Läden sind die leider nicht zu finden, daher geht anprobieren nicht 

Hätte gern die Race Face Ambush, da ich die mit Schuhen aus-/anziehen kann.
Weiß jemand wie die von der Größe her ausfallen?
Ich bin 165cm bei 55kg.

Grüßle


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht kann ich Dir heute abend mehr sagen, ich habe mir nämlich eine kleine Auswahl Protektoren bestellt, der Ambush ist auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. Juni 2013)

Wäre super wenn Du das machen könntest


----------



## Jojo100 (27. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=640076&highlight=ambush


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2013)

gut, da ich recht stämmige Beinchen* habe, hab ich sie in Größe L bestellt (nach der Maßtabelle bei bike24)

Ansich passen sie mir gut, machen einen sehr bequemen Eindruck. Aber sie sind innen weich mit Frottee gefüttert und ich hab die Befürchtung dass sie sehr warm werden.

Zum Vergleich hab ich die sixsixone evo bestellt, aber in Größe M. Die sitzen sehr stramm, haben aber nur einen Klettverschluss und sitzen besser. Sind am Ende auch schneller angezogen, trotz Schuhe ausziehen  Denn bis man am Ambush die 3 Kletts zum Schließen, und dann noch mal 2 zum Festzurren gewurschtelt hat, ich glaube das nervt dann auch...

Ich behalte jetzt die sixsixone evo knee. Die wiegen das gleiche, wirken aber sehr viel luftiger und einfacher.

Miss den Umfang von Oberschenkel 10cm über dem Knie und die Wade unterm Knie... die Maßtabellen bei bike24 sind schon ganz gut, danach kannst Du Dich richten.

*wiege derzeit 64kg bei 166cm


----------



## schlammdiva (1. Juli 2013)

Bin 1,58 groß und wiege 58 Kg.
Mir paßte M.


----------

